

Show HN: Well Deserved - hodgesmr
http://welldeserved.me/

======
minimaxir
You should probably make it more apparent that it's satire.

~~~
BillyParadise
Where's the fun in that? Excellent satire. Is this project up on Angel list
yet?

------
cbtacy
Genius! Well done.

